# [Tutorial] How to connect to Digit IRC



## gary4gar (Nov 20, 2007)

In this Tutorial i will try to guide you the connect to Digit IRC you that you can catch up with your fellow digit members.this not the only way but its one of the many ways to hang up there 
we will be doing it by installing extension called Chatzilla. So lets gets started!

1) Download & install Firefox, if you wouldn't have done so.
*img339.imageshack.us/img339/7536/logo20do20firefoxaj1.th.jpg

2) Install ChatZilla extension in firefox.for this go to *addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/16 & click Install now and restart Firefox to complete installation


3) Go to Tools>Chatzilla. a new window should open like this
*img123.imageshack.us/img123/7334/screenshotchatzillagx7.th.png

4)Select Freenode from Available networks
*img134.imageshack.us/img134/7749/screenshotchatzillacq6.th.png

5)Now you should get some text appearing on your screen as given below
*img119.imageshack.us/img119/2521/ircfreenodenet6667xu3.th.png

6)now type "/join #digit"
*img143.imageshack.us/img143/201/screenshotuserdigittestsw0.th.png

7) Done!,  now you should see a new tab opened, that means you are connected to Digit IRC.
one more thing the room isn't active all the time, so there can be time when you are there but no body replies you
so this can be solved in way only that getting more users & existing one staying up connected even noone it chatting. chances someone will drop by and you can chat.
the room is more active in night for obvious reasons.
*img516.imageshack.us/img516/5529/donedr8.th.png

see you all at Digit IRC


----------



## Garbage (Nov 20, 2007)

Thanks gary4gar for this tut. 

Hope, we can see more members there on IRC !!


----------



## gary4gar (Nov 20, 2007)

Guys, this will be a multi post guide and comming up next in the line up is
* How to connect to Digit IRC via opera*


----------



## ray|raven (Nov 20, 2007)

Nice tut dude,
please also explain how to use proxies with chatZilla.

Thanks & Regards,
ray


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 20, 2007)

Very good explanation Gary. 
I am waiting for the second one.
I use opera


----------



## vaibhavtek (Nov 20, 2007)

I use IE and suggestion..!!


----------



## pushkaraj (Nov 20, 2007)

thanx gary4gar   waitin for the opera tut


----------



## Garbage (Nov 20, 2007)

hey gary4ger,

r u going to implement "my idea" while writing tut for Opera ??


----------



## gary4gar (Nov 20, 2007)

Part-2
*img518.imageshack.us/img518/516/operalogonr4.th.png
How to connect to Digit IRC via opera.
first of all its really simple and does not require a tutorial at all
ok let me start

1) Download & install opera if you haven't done so.

2) Enter irc://irc.freenode.net in you address bar, a new wizard will greet you
*img248.imageshack.us/img248/2692/screenshotgetstartedusijt8.th.png

2) Enter your Name & e-mail address and click next
*img260.imageshack.us/img260/1341/screenshotnewaccountwiznx7.th.png

3) Now enter your nick name(nick name = user id  on IRC). you could choose any, but i advise you to choose you digit user id
*img260.imageshack.us/img260/1341/screenshotnewaccountwiznx7.th.png

4) Nothing to do here, just click on FINISH
*img89.imageshack.us/img89/55/screenshotnewaccountwizuc9.th.png

5) now you are connect to freenode server, now you need to join #digit chatroom
 type 'digit' and select it & click join
*img68.imageshack.us/img68/8977/screenshotchatrooms1xj5.th.png

6) done! & now give a intro of yourself to the room
*img514.imageshack.us/img514/8930/screenshotdigitoperarn2.th.png


----------



## vaibhavtek (Nov 20, 2007)

now anyone pls give tutorial upon IE.


----------



## gary4gar (Nov 20, 2007)

rayraven said:
			
		

> Nice tut dude,
> please also explain how to use proxies with chatZilla.
> 
> Thanks & Regards,
> ray


*hacksrus.com/~ginda/chatzilla/faq/#proxy
The Proxy Type setting is found in ChatZilla's Preferences window, on the General tab in the Connection group. It exists both for Global Settings and for each network. It is only available in ChatZilla 0.9.75 and later.


----------



## vaibhavtek (Nov 20, 2007)

anybody pls write tut for IE


----------



## gary4gar (Nov 20, 2007)

vaibhavtek said:
			
		

> anybody pls write tut for IE


for Ie there is a java based option
check link in my siggy

=================================
Next is connecting via Mirc
so wait for it


----------



## vaibhavtek (Nov 21, 2007)

thanks


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 22, 2007)

Thanks gary. 
But when i right click on digit & click join it.
It says joining room.But i never get logged in the room.Why?

Is there any way we can connect to chatrooms via mobile?
It would me much better.


----------



## gary4gar (Nov 22, 2007)

Cool G5 said:
			
		

> Thanks gary.
> But when i right click on digit & click join it.
> It says joining room.But i never get logged in the room.Why?
> 
> ...


check wether you are connected to server: irc.freenode.net
also you are left-click to select the room & then click join
and if now also you are unable to join then post the screenshot & full steps in detail about that you did so that i may be where you are stuck

about accessing it from mobile: yes it possible but frankly i haven't tired it till now.


----------



## mavihs (Jan 16, 2008)

nice!! just joined


----------



## phreak0ut (Jan 17, 2008)

A much needed tut! Thanks Gary


----------



## redhat (Jan 17, 2008)

I entered my Nick as "Redhat"
I get an error...
Errorneous nickname!


----------



## gary4gar (Jan 17, 2008)

redhat said:


> I entered my Nick as "Redhat"
> I get an error...
> Errorneous nickname!


i checked now, redhat already in use.
use other name, like redhat_digit,digital-redhat, etc etc

hope to see you there soon


----------



## hullap (Jan 19, 2008)

Hey Gary
can i post another tut in this thread


----------



## gary4gar (Jan 20, 2008)

PaulScholes18 said:


> Hey Gary
> can i post another tut in this thread


_Yes, I by means by this electronic communication channel hereby grant to the permission to post in this thread_ 

just joking, yes go on post tut connecting to digit IRC from as many clients you know


----------



## redhat (Jan 21, 2008)

@gary4gar: thanks for that, but "redhat"'s my nick!!  

Neways, joined as darshit


----------



## gary4gar (Jan 21, 2008)

redhat said:


> @gary4gar: thanks for that, but "redhat"'s my nick!!
> 
> Neways, joined as darshit


yep, good to see your there
you & baby were having lots of fun


----------



## Cool G5 (Jan 21, 2008)

@Gary - I am getting this error.

ChanServ	[#digit] Please be courteous to others
	Cool	Hi all this is Cool G5
	ChanServ	Unknown command [Hi]


----------



## hullap (Jan 21, 2008)

*[FONT=&quot]OK Here it goes,

[/FONT]*CONNECT TO THE DIGIT IRC(unofficial) by [FONT=&quot]PIDGIN
[/FONT]
We all know Pidgin(gaim) a client for connecting to many im like yahoo
google etc.

Download and install PIDGIN from *www.pidgin.im/download/
in Accounts goto Manage Accounts or press Ctrl+A
Click on Add
Now Follow the Image  *img100.imageshack.us/img100/9407/15178468rq5.th.png
Write Ur DIGIT ID IN THE SCREEN NAME SO WE CAN IDENTIFY U

[FONT=&quot]Now enable the account(when created already enabled)close Manage[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]After connecting a window will open Type "/join #think-digit"(without quotes)[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]CONGRATS UR CONNECTED
[/FONT]



Cool G5 said:


> @Gary - I am getting this error.
> 
> ChanServ    [#digit] Please be courteous to others
> Cool    Hi all this is Cool G5
> ChanServ    Unknown command [Hi]


ChanServ is their BOT


----------



## Cool G5 (Jan 21, 2008)

^But what about "Hi unknown command"
So am i connected ot not.


----------



## gary4gar (Jan 21, 2008)

Cool G5 said:


> ^But what about "Hi unknown command"
> So am i connected ot not.


there is can be two possibilities


you are appending '/' before normal text like /hi
 or you typing in tab other channel tab

You didn't mention which client are you using & when you get the error. so its really difficult to know where you are stuck.

I am using chatzilla as a example
when you connect, then you have to type in channel tab, which is named after the channel name.
like #digit
*i274.photobucket.com/albums/jj253/gary4gar/chat2.png 

when you finish typing press enter & then it will appear on screen
*i274.photobucket.com/albums/jj253/gary4gar/Screenshot-digit-testondigitncWelco.png

*General IRC guide*


----------



## hullap (Jan 21, 2008)

i know he must have been chatting to ChanServ


----------



## gary4gar (Jan 21, 2008)

PaulScholes18 said:


> i know he must have been chatting to ChanServ


Thanks for posting a tut


----------



## hullap (Jan 21, 2008)

^^^ welcum.
want another


----------



## Cool G5 (Jan 22, 2008)

I use Opera 9.24.


----------



## gary4gar (Jan 22, 2008)

Cool G5 said:


> I use Opera 9.24.


well i can't help you as it is unclear where are you stuck

Please at least give a screen shot & some description  on what you did?

man, i am not a telepath


----------



## gary4gar (Feb 6, 2008)

PaulScholes18 said:


> ^^^ welcum.
> want another


yep post one for Mirc


----------



## hullap (Feb 6, 2008)

ok w8 till 15th(math paper)


----------



## rollcage (Feb 7, 2008)

whats the use?


----------



## gary4gar (Feb 7, 2008)

rollcage said:


> whats the use?


is i correctly got your question you meant

Q. whats the use of the IRC?
Ans.
Well there are multiple uses
1) Like members can get fast solution of there problems.
2) Also it enables easy moderation of forums, as mods/admins can be
directly contacted.
3)  Last and the main reason we would know each other more closely &
form a closely associated community.

also, if none the reasons appeal to you, then Please don't Join


----------



## rollcage (Feb 7, 2008)

and If it does I indeed join


----------



## vandit (Feb 10, 2008)

can some1 tell me how to connect via mobile devices...I have got nokia 6681...


----------



## int86 (Feb 10, 2008)

Serach for virca.jar for your phone browser. I think site name is www.vidarholen.net


----------



## gary4gar (Feb 11, 2008)

do as Mr. int86 said or you can try this which is made for s60 phones
*mirggi.net/


----------



## Rahim (Oct 6, 2009)

Now can the Mods give some information about the cause of the irc being down since Tuesday. Is there some tweaking going on or will it be pulled down permanently? This is not a rant because I need some help with new system and the irc is down at the wrong time for me. I hope other members too miss the irc and at least deserve some info about it.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Oct 6, 2009)

^ +1

Is it down permanently???


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 6, 2009)

a_rahim said:


> Now can the Mods give some information about the cause of the irc being down since Tuesday. Is there some tweaking going on or will it be pulled down permanently? This is not a rant because I need some help with new system and the irc is down at the wrong time for me. I hope other members too miss the irc and at least deserve some info about it.



Mods know nothing about it. Only the admins would know and probably only Raaabo.

Oh BTW this tutorial is obselete since the official IRC is at irc.thinkdigit.com (or is it 'was'  ), and the unofficial one is at #grind.


----------



## Krow (Oct 6, 2009)

^Does Anorion know anything? He's regular on the forum at least. Raaabo has not been to the forum since Sept 23. At least that was so when I checked day before yesterday.


----------



## Rahim (Oct 6, 2009)

@Anur: I didnt read the first post, just searched this thread and posted my query.
Just need to know whether irc will be back or not.


----------



## ritesh.techie (Oct 16, 2009)

or just go to 
*webchat.freenode.net/?channels=digit

and enter nick name and click on connect


----------



## topgear (Nov 2, 2009)

@ gary4gar & n00b0t - thanks a ton. though I will use the opear related tute anyway


----------



## Krow (Nov 5, 2009)

^Join us @ #krow on freenode although I doubt if anyone will be alive at 5 in the morning.


----------



## topgear (Nov 6, 2009)

^^ Yup you have got the point  may be sometime in the future you might see me in the IRC


----------



## spikygv (Nov 6, 2009)

thanks. i've joined the IRC.


----------



## Krow (Nov 6, 2009)

Which one? #grind or #krow?


----------



## spikygv (Nov 6, 2009)

#digit

So far , i havent seen anyone online. .


----------



## Krow (Nov 6, 2009)

^Join #krow on freenode or #grind on freenode

No one is on #digit. We are on #krow and the oldies are on #grind


----------

